
Ex-NSA hacker builds AI tool to hunt hate groups’ symbols online - ohjeez
https://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2018/01/08/ex-nsa-hacker-builds-ai-tool-to-hunt-hate-groups-symbols-online/
======
d33
> Right now, It's a proof of concept; a concept which obviously is very
> controversial (which tells me I'm doing something right.)

This is so obviously arrogant. How could one defend reasoning that if people
find certain action controversial, it's in any way right? A controversial
action just means that there's something about it that causes different
opinions - it might as well be very wrong.

------
mLuby
Glad she made this tool public so there can be a discussion about its
capabilities, which won't go away.

How long before someone replaces "black sun" with "black lives matter"?

------
mtgx
As always with such technologies that are prone to abuse, I want to know
what's the false positive rate?

------
gadders
No mention of left-wing hate groups.

~~~
dgllghr
No terrorist attacks committed by left-wing groups either.

~~~
peoplewindow
That's not remotely true.

[https://research-repository.st-
andrews.ac.uk/handle/10023/37...](https://research-repository.st-
andrews.ac.uk/handle/10023/3720)

[http://www.spiegel.de/international/germany/the-return-of-
th...](http://www.spiegel.de/international/germany/the-return-of-the-radicals-
crisis-fuels-rise-in-left-wing-extremist-violence-a-695415.html)

[http://edition.cnn.com/2017/06/14/opinions/leftist-
terrorism...](http://edition.cnn.com/2017/06/14/opinions/leftist-terrorism-
bergen-sterman-opinion/index.html)

[https://www.thenation.com/article/remembering-left-wing-
terr...](https://www.thenation.com/article/remembering-left-wing-
terrorism-1970s/)

Of course this also depends how you define left vs right wing. "Nazi" was
short for "National Socialist" after all but they are frequently (re?)defined
as right wing.

So I'm not sure why gadders was downvoted beyond the ambient bias on Hacker
News. There is "hate" on all sides of the political spectrum. She only appears
to care about very specific groups, though. No surprise it's controversial.

~~~
dragonwriter
> Of course this also depends how you define left vs right wing. "Nazi" was
> short for "National Socialist" after all but they are frequently
> (re?)defined as right wing

Using “socialist” in your name doesn't mean that you have any left-wing-ness
in your substantive policy, or even your public platform.

~~~
mindcrash
"We are socialists, we are enemies of today’s capitalistic economic system for
the exploitation of the economically weak, with its unfair salaries, with its
unseemly evaluation of a human being according to wealth and property instead
of responsibility and performance, and we are all determined to destroy this
system under all conditions."

\-- Adolf Hitler

Questions?

